# Indian



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Fished indian lake today long island area. Icrn 3 and 4 inches thick. O nly caught 5 little bullgills. The bite was very soft like they were only bitting the bait. I'll be back at it next weekend.


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

fished today as well and yes the bite was very very very lite for some reason, even the little pesty gills were bitin light.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Heading out in the morning to Indian, any places that I shouldn't go to? Is the ice good at Long Island, Moundwood and North Fork?


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I plan on going wed.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I drove up to Indian Saturday afternoon drove the whole lake on the shore line. I saw 2 shanties in back waters of Long Island. From where I checked Ice and talked to one guy that had his gear but decided against it, 2 to 3 inches of ice, not enough for my fat butt. But just a few days, the ice was not good at Moundwood nor Blackhawk or at least i did not see tracks of anyone been out or even out checking the ice. We need a blast of cold air just for a few days to get me out there. I am stocking up on Vibees before everyone runs out of my favorite color/size for the winter. Ha.


----------



## Ohio Banker (Dec 24, 2008)

I was one of those two shanty's we only caught 4 gills out there. one 7 incher.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Yeah becareful i heard someone went thru at long island yesterday. Not even close to enough for this guy either.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

when i walked back in on sunday the ice was getting soft and slushy. with the forcast for rain ice will not be safe. be carefull if you go out.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

RAIN!!! oh no!!!


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Yes I think I will go up to the Ann Arbor area this weekend 6 inches of ice and they seem to be getting big gills and have some 30 inch plus pike hitting on tip ups. It is only hour and fourty five minutes from me. Pickney Rec area.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm going tommorow any one else? if someone would want to meet up just le tme know i will check before i go


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

ice is good at long island in most places, the northfork side is basically enter at your own risk, and i highly suggest staying away from northfork itself. 

guys have been fishin moundwood for 2 weeks now, but not many fish being caught, dunns pond is solid as well and a few fish being caught there, blackhawk is no good, duck hunters still using the channels, i tried to get out on it today but ended up turning around. 

bluegill bite has been hot, BUNCH of little ones though, not many crappie and just a few perch here and there


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I got out Mon,only fished Long island, Pony side. Caught a lot of gills with about 1.5 keepers per 5 fish. Biggest were right on the edge of pads in about 3' water. I was using my vex in about 6' of water and using a vibee and I would notice a fish would come up off the bottom and come riht up to the Vibbee but would never hit it. Tried changing baits and colors but no takers. Don't think they were perch, wopuld have thought I would have caught one using wax worms and small jigs. I think the were saugeyes. Would like to get out thgis weekend but with the rain don't believe the ice will be safe.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Guys these reports are promising and we haven't had much rain, do you think there is a chance anywhere to fish on the lake this weekend?


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

though we didn't get much rain, what rain we did get was very warm, the temp today is very warm, and the wind is howling here on the lake. the edges of the ice have been soft every day coming off and after last nites rain and todays temp & wind, you're probably going to need a plank to get on and off the ice, this is going to tear the edges up BAD! but the ice should still be good once you get out to it. after we get past this weather system, it looks really good next week for some serious ice makin


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for the info

Glad to see you posting

Mad river doesn't look too hot either, wonder if there is anywhere to fish this weekend?


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

still on the ice today but it's quite tricky gettin on and off of it and the ice is sagging bad! just catchin small fish do to the limitations of where to fish because of ice conditions. 

probably not worth the risk for most people, i'll be waitin till tomorrow to get back on


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

2 guys went through at long island today and another guy went in at cranberrys.


----------



## NLC25 (Jan 21, 2008)

Cabin fever affects us all in different ways. Apparently it makes some guys insane...


----------



## Eaglef16 (May 20, 2008)

Alot of open water today. North Channel and Black Hawk had open water from boats. Moundwood had guys fishing from the bank.


----------



## Ohio Banker (Dec 24, 2008)

OhioGameFishing was one of the first forums out there to accomplish great knowledge on fishing and game in the great state of Ohio. Thanks OGF.com.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Banker man, how come I only see you around ice time!?!?


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Banker man, how come I only see you around ice time!?!?


I would say because during Ice time we all have to work together to find that safe ice, or where the fish are biting. Fishing in the winter is alot harder then in the summer because you can't cover the area.

I go away during the summer months, but come November i'm back at it...


----------



## Ohio Banker (Dec 24, 2008)

I am very passionate about the sport. Hardwater fishing on Lake St. Clair growing up spoiled me. When I first moved to Ohio- I lived in Port Clinton- again spoiled. And am now figuring out my favorite sport down in Central Ohio through forums and quality on ice experience. Have 2 years of Indian Lake experience now and preffer it as it freezes first. I have adjusted my presentations to what works down here. (but still utilize my up close to vest Michigan tecniques as well

This year I am on the mission to figure out how to catch Saugeye through the ice. Anyone wanna help? Will be out Saturday the 2nd on IL- look for the Clam Corp 2000. My buddy and I will set up round Long Island early.:G


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

quite a few guys at long island yesterday. First time having been there, we had fun. Brought 18 home, nice 8-9" gills. Caught quite a few squealers, but no real tweeners(6-7"). Also caught 2 baitfish sized perch. ice was soild 4" everywhere we went. We fished 3 fow, closer to the slips, away from the weeds. Would have been alot more fun if we would have had a shanty...that wind was fierce.

HB:G


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

i am going to get out on the ice for the first time this year. i have never done ice fishing before but i think i would enjoy it


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

Is there a public place around long island to park for ice fishing I dont see one on the lake map thanks for any help


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

ohiobuck said:


> Is there a public place around long island to park for ice fishing I dont see one on the lake map thanks for any help


You have to park on the roadside there. Be careful amd get to the side, otherwise, your truck won't be there when ya get back. Parking was at a premium yesterday. Mike


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

52 vehicles from the 1st pull off to the 2nd, not including the 15 or so parked down by the bridge


----------

